# any advice?!?!



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

I am looking at buying a 1990 fairlady that was imported from japan, it only has around 70000Km, but when i started it up there was a knocking sounds coming from the engine, and it was blowing blue smoke. I went back to look at it about an hopur later because the seller told me it wasnt doing it anymore, when i got there it was the car ran excellent. The car was probably sitting for a while could this be the problem? or is it something more serious? Any advice!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

300ZXguy said:


> I am looking at buying a 1990 fairlady that was imported from japan, it only has around 70000Km, but when i started it up there was a knocking sounds coming from the engine, and it was blowing blue smoke. I went back to look at it about an hopur later because the seller told me it wasnt doing it anymore, when i got there it was the car ran excellent. The car was probably sitting for a while could this be the problem? or is it something more serious? Any advice!


Have a compression test done. Your compression should be 140-185psi. Anything lower and the engine needs to be replaced.


----------



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

ya i am getting the whole car checked out at the nissan dealership right now, and thats one of the things that i was wondering about i just didnt know what the psi should be at.


----------



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

the nissan dealership said that all six pistons were at 130 psi and he also said that that was perfect compression and that turbos 300s should be at that much and they said that everything else looks fine, but i went back there and started it up again and it still blew smoke and there was still a knocking sound from the engine. could it be a sticky lifter? what do you guys think it could be


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

300ZXguy said:


> the nissan dealership said that all six pistons were at 130 psi and he also said that that was perfect compression and that turbos 300s should be at that much and they said that everything else looks fine, but i went back there and started it up again and it still blew smoke and there was still a knocking sound from the engine. could it be a sticky lifter? what do you guys think it could be


The 130 is below the recomended level of compression. :-(

*186-142 psi* is what a healthy VG30Dett

This link is the 300zx manuel. 








http://300zx-twinturbo.com/cgi-bin/manual.cgi

If you have any question on how to read the information please ask me?


----------



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

ok but where would the nissan mechanic get this information from cause i dont think that he would lie about it, is there even a difference in compression for the turbos and N/A's
is this manuel for the turbo engine?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

300ZXguy said:


> ok but where would the nissan mechanic get this information from cause i dont think that he would lie about it, is there even a difference in compression for the turbos and N/A's
> is this manuel for the turbo engine?


Yes there is a differance. I'm sure he made a mistake.  And yes this information was for the TT. 

Ask to speak to the head Nissan mechanic. Show him your print out from your last vist and explain to him what the other mechanic told you. Ask him if he thinks the same. He should agree that his diagnostic was wrong. If he does not agree with you show him a copy of the Nissan Manual that I posted and ask him to explain. 

Good luck!!


----------



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

ok thanks guy that is much appreciated!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

300ZXguy said:


> ok but where would the nissan mechanic get this information from cause i dont think that he would lie about it, is there even a difference in compression for the turbos and N/A's
> is this manuel for the turbo engine?


Yes as well as engine's. If he is new he probably never worked on a Z32 or just plain lazy.


----------

